# Broken Toe



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

Had an old injury reinjured smacking a rock while on the bike. The Xray says it all


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

*Ouch!*

Looks like you stubbed your toe on a screw! I have heard of people stepping on nails, but this is ridiculous!


----------

